# Rara Clarion DXZ955MC Sound Quality Head Unit



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Clarion DXZ955MC Head Unit*

Here is the auction link:
Rare Clarion DXZ955MC High End SQ Unit - eBay (item 260571450290 end time Mar-25-10 21:00:53 PDT)


If this violates DIYMA policy, mods please feel free to delete the thread since I'm not familiar with the new eBay postings for this forum.


----------



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Clarion DXZ955MC Sound Quality Head Unit*

buyer backed out payment...
ebay auction relisted with low reserve.

Rare Clarion DXZ955MC High End SQ Unit - eBay (item 260572485311 end time Mar-27-10 17:40:46 PDT)


----------



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

Many people are watching this item... 
Few more days until the auction closes, I accept reasonable offers.


----------



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

Approximately than 19 hours until auction closes..


----------

